# Corsair Airflow Pro und Dominator GT



## Xarife (22. November 2010)

Ist der Corsair Aiflow Pro bei iwechlen Rams dabei oder muss man den immer extra kaufen?

Zu welchem Ram würdet ihr eher raten? CMT6GX3M3A2000C oder CMT6GX3M3A1600C7? Müsste der 2000er nicht eigentlich sogar besser sein bei Timings und Übertakten? Weil es zudem auch noch günstiger ist, stellte ich mir diese Frage.


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

Den Pro musste extra kaufen.

Kommt drauf an was du mit dem ram machen willst. ohen overclocking reicht sicher auch der 1600er.


----------



## Xarife (23. November 2010)

Aber der ist teurer, deswegen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. November 2010)

C7 Speicher sind auf Grund der geringen Auslese immer deutlich teurer


----------

